# How to unlock the extra pipelines on X850 Pro AGP?



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi, I am new to both the forums and ATI video cards. I have read the numerous threads on how to unlock the extra pipelines, but nothing seems to work for me. I have tried updating to the X850 XT BIOS using the detailed instruction and the modified Flashrom. I have also tried another X850 Bios that I found in a thread here, but I still only have 12 pipelines. According to my omega drivers, my core is the R481 and yes, it is a VIVO card. Am I just misssing something here, or is my card not unlockable? Thanks in advance for any replies.

AMD Athlon XP 3000+ Barton Core

1GB PC2100 DDR Ram

Windows XP home SP1

ATI Radeon X850 PRO AGP VIVO 256MB

EDIT:
I forgot to tell you that I am using the omega "system information" to check the pipelines. I am also not showing any improvment in benchmarks.


----------



## peta01 (Jan 25, 2006)

Download AtiTool, run it, hold down shift key, click settings, release shift. Post here all lines including word fuse. Then I can tell you if you are able to unlock pipes.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok here ya go. From what I read about other cards, I am stuck with 12 pipelines. My stock Core and mem is 500MHZ.

CAT version 5.5+
Device 4B4B
Chip type R481
Memory Size 256MB
Memory Bus Width 256 bit
Active pipelines 12
Config_DIE_FUSES 0XFFFF7FFF
Config_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFFF9E
Config_ROM_FUSES 0X861
GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x227A4


----------



## Kryten (Jan 25, 2006)

^^ you are correct sir


----------



## JC316 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ah well, it dosen't matter that much anyway. Hell, I can get it stable at 567MHZ on the core and memory and I can run F.E.A.R at maximum smoothly. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## socaltex13 (Jan 25, 2006)

Based on reading I have done in the last several days, I'm not sure if you did the BIOS flash correctly.  Either that or you are using an incorrect BIOS that does not have the 16pl unlocked.  The last digit in "Config_ROM_FUSES 0X861" should be 0 instead of 1.  Where 0 would be no pipe quads locked, 1 is one set of quads locked, 2 is 3 sets of quads locked and 4 is all quad sets locked (16pl, 12pl, 8pl, 4pl, and 0pl active, respectively).

Good luck with getting your 16pl though man.



I seem to have a different problem I wonder if anyone can help me out with.  I am using a ATI brand X850 PRO AGP.  I have flashed my bios using the modded flashrom and several different BIOS all with the same result:


Device ID---------------------4B4B
Chip name--------------------R481
Host Interface----------------AGP
Catalyst Version-------------- 6.1
Memory Size------------------256 MB
Memory Type-----------------DDR3
Memory Bus Width------------256 Bit
Active Pipelines---------------12
Default GPU Clock-------------500 Mhz
Default Mem Clock------------500 Mhz
CONFIG_DIE_FUSES-----------0xFFFFEFFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES---0xFFFFFF9E
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES----------0x860
GB_PIPE_SELECT--------------0x6E48


I have tried the original X850PRO bios modified to unlock 16pl but keep stock clock.  I have tried the X850XT bios with 16pl unlocked.  I have tried X850XTPE bios with 16pl unlocked.  All with the same result.  I am using the modded flashrom and the following command attempts with both:

flashrom -p -f 0 biosname.bin

flashrom -p 0 biosname.bin -f

Yet ATITool is still only reporting 12 active pipelines.  Would it work if I tried the original ATIFlash utility?  Or am I doing something wrong here?  Each time I flash the bios the videocard gives the confirmation tones and i restart the computer to check ATITool.


----------



## socaltex13 (Jan 25, 2006)

JC316 said:
			
		

> Ah well, it dosen't matter that much anyway. Hell, I can get it stable at 567MHZ on the core and memory and I can run F.E.A.R at maximum smoothly. Thanks for the replies.




You are lucky then.  I can't get my ATI X850 PRO AGP to core clock higher than 531 before locking everything up.  Memory does 590 with ease, but I don't care to push it much higher than that.  Currently just running 520/540 speed with stock cooling... but only on 12 pipelines for now. 

I have noticed alot of people with the exact same card I have are reporting higher max core frequencies.  I think I might exchange mine since I bought it at best buy and see if I have any luck with the same card but a different chip, since they will all have different headroom for overclocking.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, my Core and memory gets artifacts at 594 MHZ. The safe mode divider in the Omega drivers sets it at 567. I am sure I could get 580 out of both, but I am happy with 567. I used the BIOS for the X850 that kept the stock speeds, but unlocked the pipelines and I used the XT bios.


----------



## peta01 (Jan 25, 2006)

socaltex13 said:
			
		

> Based on reading I have done in the last several days, I'm not sure if you did the BIOS flash correctly.  Either that or you are using an incorrect BIOS that does not have the 16pl unlocked.  The last digit in "Config_ROM_FUSES 0X861" should be 0 instead of 1.  Where 0 would be no pipe quads locked, 1 is one set of quads locked, 2 is 3 sets of quads locked and 4 is all quad sets locked (16pl, 12pl, 8pl, 4pl, and 0pl active, respectively).
> 
> Good luck with getting your 16pl though man.
> 
> ...



This is not correct. CONFIG_DIE_FUSES and CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES tell you if you can unlock pipes. CONFIG_ROM_FUSES just tells you how many pipes are enabled in bios, it is useful when your card is unlockable (CONFIG_DIE_FUSES-0xFFFFFFFF, CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES-0xFFFFFF9F). So from your fuses data i can tell you that you will not get any more pipes. But dont give up. If your core is R423 then there should be a bridge on your GPU that should be connected and brings you a possibility of having 16p. Look at the X800 Fuses Data thread . There you can find detail answers on your questions.


----------



## linenoyz (Jan 25, 2006)

Seems like I'm in the same boat. I don't have Fs on those fuse readings.  Oh well.


----------



## peta01 (Jan 25, 2006)

linenoyz said:
			
		

> Seems like I'm in the same boat. I don't have Fs on those fuse readings.  Oh well.



What card do you have? And waht gpu type (R423/R430/R480)?


----------



## linenoyz (Jan 26, 2006)

peta01 said:
			
		

> What card do you have? And waht gpu type (R423/R430/R480)?


ATI (Brand) X850 Pro AGP VIVO R481.

I've already tried flashing with a couple of different BIOSes (Pro, XT, and XT-PE) with no luck. I'm stuck to have 12 pipes.


----------



## socaltex13 (Jan 26, 2006)

peta01 said:
			
		

> So from your fuses data i can tell you that you will not get any more pipes. But dont give up. If your core is R423 then there should be a bridge on your GPU that should be connected and brings you a possibility of having 16p.




In my posted data it says Chip name---R481.  Is that not my core? 

(I've got soldering iron on standby, but if it turns out this card cannot be modded I am just 2 days within my 30 day return period at Best Buy.  I will return it and buy whichever X850 PRO AGP card CAN be modded, so if it comes down to it.. what would be the best card to buy to do this mod and where can I get it?  My current card is identical to linenoyz card; ATI (brand) X850 PRO AGP R481.  Thanks for all your replies.  )


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jan 26, 2006)

if u dont have the red F's, u wont get a successfull flash with 16 pipes


----------



## Vrgn86 (Jan 26, 2006)

socaltex13 said:
			
		

> In my posted data it says Chip name---R481.  Is that not my core?
> 
> (I've got soldering iron on standby, but if it turns out this card cannot be modded I am just 2 days within my 30 day return period at Best Buy.  I will return it and buy whichever X850 PRO AGP card CAN be modded, so if it comes down to it.. what would be the best card to buy to do this mod and where can I get it?  My current card is identical to linenoyz card; ATI (brand) X850 PRO AGP R481.  Thanks for all your replies.  )



Hello, Just to let you know, I have two BBA X850PRO AGP,
Both are Flashed to 16 pipes 540/540, bought from CompUSA in October,05.


----------



## dolf (Jan 26, 2006)

socaltex13 said:
			
		

> In my posted data it says Chip name---R481.  Is that not my core?
> 
> (I've got soldering iron on standby, but if it turns out this card cannot be modded I am just 2 days within my 30 day return period at Best Buy.  I will return it and buy whichever X850 PRO AGP card CAN be modded, so if it comes down to it.. what would be the best card to buy to do this mod and where can I get it?  My current card is identical to linenoyz card; ATI (brand) X850 PRO AGP R481.  Thanks for all your replies.  )



Look for the older possible BBA X850PRO's VIVO AGP or MSI  . In friday I will get my MSI X850PRO VIVO AGP (with dual slot cooler  and 16 pipes I hope  ) .


----------



## peta01 (Jan 26, 2006)

I think that the best think is to buy X800GTO2. There is 100% possibility that you can unlock pipes. Some newer GTO2s have them already unlocked.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 26, 2006)

I think ATI figured out their mistake. My card is made by ATI, not a 3rd party. It is rock solid without the 16 pipelines. I figure I am doing pretty good when my 3dmark05 scores are 5374. According to benchmarking sites, that even out performs a 6800 ultra. If it were possible to get the 16 pipes with just a BIOS flash, I would, but when you are talking about soldering the core, I will pass. Thanks for all of the help.

AMD Athlon XP 3000+

1GB PC2100 DDR RAM

Windows XP Home

ATI Radeon X850 PRO AGP 256MB.


----------



## otrocarlosmas (Apr 30, 2006)

peta01 said:
			
		

> Download AtiTool, run it, hold down shift key, click settings, release shift. Post here all lines including word fuse. Then I can tell you if you are able to unlock pipes.


Hi , I just bought this card (x850 pro ) this is what I get 
Device ID          4b4b
Chip name          R481
Host Interface    AGP
Catalyst Ver       6.4
Memory Size      256mb
memory type      DDR3
Memory Bus       256bit
Active Pipelines  12
Default Gpu Clo  500MHZ
Default Mem      500MHZ
Config_Die_fuses   0xFFFFFFFF
Config_Rom_Fuses 0xFFFFFF9F
Config_Rom_fuses  0x861
Gb_pipe_select      0x2724

is it unlockable?


----------



## mmx (Apr 30, 2006)

otrocarlosmas said:
			
		

> Hi , I just bought this card (x850 pro ) this is what I get
> Device ID          4b4b
> Chip name          R481
> Host Interface    AGP
> ...


Yes, your card can be unlocked. Dump your bios whit atitool and post it here and we'll do the rest.


----------



## otrocarlosmas (Apr 30, 2006)

mmx said:
			
		

> Yes, your card can be unlocked. Dump your bios whit atitool and post it here and we'll do the rest.


YES IT WORKED! First I flash my card x850tx because I didnt want to over stress the memory  but with atitools beta I sow that I got over 600MHZ on both core and memory so I re flash with x850xt Pe 540/590   The best part is fan control still works am still under normal heat  33c/50c    (Ati NV Silencer   ). Yes you need to reinstall drivers so its better if you uninstall the previous  first .


Link for ati Bios --> http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/

DONT FORGET IF YOUR USING AGP GET AGP!


----------



## otrocarlosmas (Apr 30, 2006)

For all of you guys who really dont understand the bios/ DOS B.S I have created a Floppy disk with software and guide   on how to unlock your ati x850pro AGP AND AGP ONLY!!  to x850XT or x850xt/PE . Check it out and let me know..

http://www.geocities.com/marcos6026/X850.zip


** Dont Forget you will need to reinstall ati Drivers ones the bios have change.


----------



## badsykes (Jun 21, 2006)

i get 6057 points in 3dmark 05 and 1600 in 06

A643000+ oc to 2.43ghz
1gb ram dual channel
MSI k8N Neo2 Platinium
X850pro 12 pipes with 560/600 <--- i have E's instead of F's :S 
wdc1200jb

Maybe ATI will release 1900GTO on AGP sometime ...grrr
I will stick with ATI


----------



## Dial 555 S-H-O-E (Jun 24, 2006)

I bought my Connect 3d x850 pro agp at 21.6.2006 and at next day i modded it to xt. So i managed to open those extra 4 pipes. Thanks to Otrocarlosmas from that link.


----------



## dolf (Jun 24, 2006)

For all of you that still are on AGP and look for upgrade to X850PRO VIVO AGP (or without VIVO - requires additional BIOS modification) and wonder whether it is possible to flash their X850PRO VIVO AGP to XT or XT PE - here is a link to automated flash utility on CD (bootable) with flashing instructions included:
http://savefile.com/projects/738578

Good luck


----------



## Casheti (Jun 28, 2006)

I got an X850XT PCI-E overclocked to an X850XT-PE, and it's real good, apart from the 78*C peak temperature I had in BF2. I'm planning to get an Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer 5 Rev. 2 for my card, and tat should shave some degrees off. I am told these cards were designed to get hot, is this true?


----------



## finwe (Jul 11, 2006)

dolf said:
			
		

> For all of you that still are on AGP and look for upgrade to X850PRO VIVO AGP (or without VIVO - requires additional BIOS modification) and wonder whether it is possible to flash their X850PRO VIVO AGP to XT or XT PE - here is a link to automated flash utility on CD (bootable) with flashing instructions included:
> http://savefile.com/projects.php?pid=738578
> 
> Good luck


i cant download it  
could somebody who already downloaded the files upload them? or mail it to me plz (I will PM my mailadress)


----------



## dolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Try again  .


----------



## Stagnok (Jul 13, 2006)

otrocarlosmas said:
			
		

> For all of you guys who really dont understand the bios/ DOS B.S I have created a Floppy disk with software and guide   on how to unlock your ati x850pro AGP AND AGP ONLY!!  to x850XT or x850xt/PE . Check it out and let me know..
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/marcos6026/X850.zip
> 
> ...



Now this only works if your card has the F's where they are supposed to be in the ATI tool settings thing right?  I do not want to try this if it might make things worse

Thanks


----------



## oddfella (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi all new here at the forums.  I recently picked up an X850 Pro from newegg.com.  Looking around the and forums, it seems that my card is able to be unlocked.  I have tried countless times to flash this card with the XT bios but I can not unlock the extra 4 pipes.  After a flash and re-installation of the drivers the only thing that changes is the clockspeeds, not the pipelines.  When I check the settings atitools reads this:

Catalyst Ver 5.5+
Device ID 4B4B
Chip name R481
Memory Size 256mb
Memory Bus Width 256bit
Active Pipelines 12
Default Gpu Clo 500MHZ
Default Mem 500MHZ
Config_Die_fuses 0xFFFFFFFF
Config_Rom_Fuses 0xFFFFFF9F
Config_Rom_fuses 0x861
Gb_pipe_select 0x2724

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dolf (Oct 31, 2006)

oddfella said:


> Hi all new here at the forums.  I recently picked up an X850 Pro from newegg.com.  Looking around the and forums, it seems that my card is able to be unlocked.  I have tried countless times to flash this card with the XT bios but I can not unlock the extra 4 pipes.  After a flash and re-installation of the drivers the only thing that changes is the clockspeeds, not the pipelines.  When I check the settings atitools reads this:
> 
> Catalyst Ver 5.5+
> Device ID 4B4B
> ...




Your card have to unlock and will unlock  . Use my automated flash utility to flash it (it is bootable CD image). Download it here: http://www.savefile.com/projects/738578

Please read the flash instruction before to ask. 

Success


----------



## oddfella (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks dolf! You're the man!  Worked like a charm


----------



## JC316 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hehe, I can't believe my first thread is still lurking around. Not often that one can last the whole year.


----------



## tomhead76 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have the exact same question as oddfella had but I'm scared to use the cd being I know nothing about computers. Everything is the same as in his post. The link you posted... do I jst run the program or am I supposed to go into bios and do stuff. If I need to go to bios, I'm screwed lol . I dled the instructions but its a pdf file and I have no idea how to open.
Bottom line... do i need bios, or is it simple? Just got the card today and I'm eager to juice it up.


----------



## ncars (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Dolf

I have the exact same card with the exact same atitools info as oddfella's post above, but the first link on that download page doesn't seem to work anymore.  Any chance you could post it again?

Thanks


----------



## ncars (Nov 9, 2006)

ncars said:


> Hi Dolf
> 
> I have the exact same card with the exact same atitools info as oddfella's post above, but the first link on that download page doesn't seem to work anymore.  Any chance you could post it again?
> 
> Thanks



Nevermind, I didn't need that first file.  The CD works great, 16 pipes unlocked.  Thanks a bunch for your utility.


----------



## vlpuser (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi all new here at the forums. I have an ATI X850 Pro. Looking around the and forums, it seems that my card is able to be unlocked.  I would like to flash it to x850xt/PE and un lock the extra 4 pipes. Never done anything like this before so ALL help would be greatly appreciated!

Device ID 4B4B
Chip name R481
Memory Size 256mb
Memory Bus Width 256bit
Active Pipelines 12
Default Gpu Clo 500MHZ
Default Mem 500MHZ
Config_Die_fuses 0xFFFFFFFF
Config_Rom_Fuses 0xFFFFFF9F
Config_Rom_fuses 0x861
Gb_pipe_select 0x2724


----------



## dolf (Nov 13, 2006)

vlpuser said:


> Hi all new here at the forums. I have an ATI X850 Pro. Looking around the and forums, it seems that my card is able to be unlocked.  I would like to flash it to x850xt/PE and un lock the extra 4 pipes. Never done anything like this before so ALL help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Device ID 4B4B
> Chip name R481
> ...



Your card will unlock. Go back to post #30 (form me) and download the utility. Read the flash instructions before to continue  .


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 20, 2006)

otrocarlosmas said:


> For all of you guys who really dont understand the bios/ DOS B.S I have created a Floppy disk with software and guide   on how to unlock your ati x850pro AGP AND AGP ONLY!!  to x850XT or x850xt/PE . Check it out and let me know..
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/marcos6026/X850.zip
> 
> ...



I tried to boot off that disk you wanted made but it is not a recognized system disk. Don't you need to have Command.Com on it or something to make it bootable?


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 20, 2006)

dolf said:


> For all of you that still are on AGP and look for upgrade to X850PRO VIVO AGP (or without VIVO - requires additional BIOS modification) and wonder whether it is possible to flash their X850PRO VIVO AGP to XT or XT PE - here is a link to automated flash utility on CD (bootable) with flashing instructions included:
> http://savefile.com/projects/738578
> 
> Good luck



Hello Dolf,
I made the CD (bootable) and it changed the config_rom_fuses from 0x861 to 0x860 but I am still showing only 12 pipelines. What do you think is the problem? Did I do something wrong? Let me know if you need more information? I have the p/n # you described in your instructions. 
Thank you,
Sebastian


----------



## dolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Sebastian said:


> Hello Dolf,
> I made the CD (bootable) and it changed the config_rom_fuses from 0x861 to 0x860 but I am still showing only 12 pipelines. What do you think is the problem? Did I do something wrong? Let me know if you need more information? I have the p/n # you described in your instructions.
> Thank you,
> Sebastian



Of course I need more information. As you can see I am always asking something very simple called fuse values to be done prior flashing and always receive long stories on how this or that card can't be unlocked. I have prepared Automated Flash Utility for X850PRO VIVO AGP on bootable CD image and if you search you can find it. My proposal is to see that: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367
and to post here these fuse results concerning your card  .


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 20, 2006)

Dolf, I hope this helps and thank you.
Regards,
Sebastian

AGP Device 0x4B4B Bus:1 Dev: 0

Catalyst version  = 5.5+
Device ID =  4B4B
Chip type =  R481
Memory size =  256 MB
Memory Bus Width =  256 bit
Active Pipelines = 12
Default GPU clock = 500.00 Mhz
Default Mem clock = 500.00 Mhz
Config_Die_Fuses = 0xFFFFDFFF
Config_Substrate_Fuses = 0xFFFFFF9E
Config_Rom_Fuses =  0x860
GB_Pipe_Select = 0xAD46


----------



## dolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Sebastian said:


> Dolf, I hope this helps and thank you.
> Regards,
> Sebastian
> 
> ...



Sebastian unfortunately that core can't be unlocked. Sorry dude  . Obviously your BIOS flash has been successfull but the problem is on hardware level.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 20, 2006)

dolf said:


> Sebastian unfortunately that core can't be unlocked. Sorry dude  . Obviously your BIOS flash has been successfull but the problem is on hardware level.



Thanks Dolf,
Is this ATI x850PRO card better than the Geforce 4 ti 4600 that failed? The x850pro seems slower on some games like 'Nascar 2003 season'.


----------



## dolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Sebastian said:


> Thanks Dolf,
> Is this ATI x850PRO card better than the Geforce 4 ti 4600 that failed? The x850pro seems slower on some games like 'Nascar 2003 season'.



Geforce 4 is few generations older and I believe few times slower. X850PRO can't be unlocked but for sure can be overclocked (I will suggest you to test it with ATITool for the max. core/memory). Because of the 12 pipes it should clocks better than 16 pipe card. Reasonable clocks 540-580MHz for the core; 570-610MHz for the memory (if 1.6ns).


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 26, 2006)

GUYS IM NEW and have been trying to do my research on flashing my bios, i have a His x850 pro vivo 256mb agp video card... i have no idea on how 2 flash it im a uber noob at this... my core thingo is r481??? please anyone help me much appreciated!!


----------



## JC316 (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forums. First things first, download Atitool and install it. Second, hold shift and click settings in ATI tool, find the fuse data in the box and post it back here.


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks very much mate, is ati tool the one with ray adams ? if so i already have it


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 26, 2006)

device id   4b4b
chip name r481
host interface agp
Catalyst version 6.11
Memory  256mb
memory type ddr3
active pipelines 12
default gpu clock 500 mherts
Default mem clock 500 mherts
CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xffffffff
CONFIG_substrate_fuses 0xffffff9f
CONFIG_rom_fuses  0x861
GB_pipe_select 0x2724


----------



## dolf (Nov 26, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> device id   4b4b
> chip name r481
> host interface agp
> Catalyst version 6.11
> ...



That card will unlock to 16 pipes. Use my automated flash utility to flash it (it is bootable CD image). Download it here: http://www.savefile.com/projects/738578

But please read the flash instruction carefully before to ask.

Good luck


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 26, 2006)

i have already read it , i didnt get it lol explain it please!!


----------



## AlphaBeta (Nov 26, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> device id   4b4b
> chip name r481
> host interface agp
> Catalyst version 6.11
> ...



u can unlock this  
make a windows boot disc (floppy)
get atiflash and extract on to Windoze boot disc (floppy)
Dump and edit your BIOS to 16pipe - or download a x850XT variant (I dont recommend XT PE)here (AGP/PCI-E?) and save onto Windoze Boot disc as *xt.bin* (Floppy)
open ATITOOL and click on settings/misc and then hit the button that says *Dump Bios*or *Save VGA Bios* - Save this onto your boot disc as pro.bin

reboot and boot from floppy disc

when you see A:\ type

*atiflash.exe -p -f -newbios 0 xt.bin*

once its finished reboot your machine and take your disc out

VERY IMPORTANT - if the fan doesnt work when windows next starts; turn off your machine and put in the boot disc

when you see A:\ type

*atiflash.exe -p -f -newbios 0 pro.bin to get your card back to normal*

if you want 16pipes and a working fan; its better to HeX edit your own BIOS saved by ATITOOL - ask for more info on HeX editing if you want it

monitor your tempratures - i dont like to see mine go over 70 degrees - down the clock speeds to 500/500 if it runs hot - or buy a Zalman fan for it


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 26, 2006)

i have already read your readme and i have no idea how to do it in plain english could you explain pleaseee !


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry 4 2nd comment i clicked twice


----------



## dolf (Nov 26, 2006)

lil_striker90 it is very simple but please follow exactly the instructions:

1. Download the automated flash utility (archive)
2. Unpack the archive (you will obtain X850AGP_FlashCD.iso file)
3. Record that X850AGP_FlashCD.iso but not just like normal file through adding it in compilation but using "Burn image" option presented in almost every burning software. When you choose "burn image" you have to point out the X850AGP_FlashCD.iso file and to press burn)
4. Once you burned the CD, adjust from the MOBO's BIOS the first bootable device to be your CD.
5. Put the above burned bootable CD  (X850AGP_FlashCD) in to the CD drive and start or restart your PC. Let it to boot from my CD.
6. When it boots you should see the flash menu you can choose one of the 4 options (my advice is to start with flashing with X850PRO 16 pipes), when you are promped to press a key - do it and restart (remove the CD from the drive).
7. Re-install the drivers and check the number of the pipes with ATITool. Start fing max. core and after max. memory with 16 pipes in order to see the limits for both (core/memory).
8. If you have dual slot cooler just decide what exactly BIOS to flash further but based on the max. core/memory overclock.
9. If you have single slot cooler just stick with 16 pipe X850PRO BIOS or buy ATI Silencer 5 rev.2 for instance and then flash X850XT or XT PE BIOS.


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 26, 2006)

must i uninstall drivers first?


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 26, 2006)

THANK YOU SO MUCH GUYS, i did the first one! for x850, you rekon i should move up to xt ? or what? my bench mark has gone through the roof , im soo happy haha


----------



## dolf (Nov 26, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH GUYS, i did the first one! for x850, you rekon i should move up to xt ? or what? my bench mark has gone through the roof , im soo happy haha




Try with X850XT (look for the fan - if it stops flash back to PRO 16 pipe and look for ATI Silencer 5 rev.2, then go to XT or XT PE).


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 27, 2006)

whats the point of upgrading my card to xt pe card bios? i may just aswell o/c my current card to xt standard then instead of putting xt bios etc???


----------



## dolf (Nov 27, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> whats the point of upgrading my card to xt pe card bios? i may just aswell o/c my current card to xt standard then instead of putting xt bios etc???



It is clear that you only can "update" your BIOS to max. what your card can support. If it can steadily work with 530/550MHz the max "supported" BIOS is X850XT. Whether you will flashit or not it is your job  .


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL , sorry i dont get what you ment


----------



## AlphaBeta (Nov 27, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> LOL , sorry i dont get what you ment




I use the 16 PIPE Pro BIOS and use ATITOOL to clock - no need for XT/PE BIOS to risk loosing your fan - stick to 16PIPE PRO.


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 27, 2006)

lOl thanks thats all i needed too hear, what do you rekon i should use to o/c on my x850 that is flashed to 16pipes on stock cooler?
(I have a Pentium 4)


----------



## AlphaBeta (Nov 27, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> lOl thanks thats all i needed too hear, what do you rekon i should use to o/c on my x850 that is flashed to 16pipes on stock cooler?
> (I have a Pentium 4)



use the "FIND MAX" feature on Core and Memory 

Then click on show "3D view" so you can see that carpet cube thingy spinning around - This puts your card in use - tempratures run much lower when the card is not actually in use by a program

I would start off with 520/540 and go from there - pushing it by 5 and monitotiring the heat temprature for 1min or so. Dont push it above max

I wouldnt push it beyond 70 degrees to be safe - set the fan to 100% speed - set temprature updates to 1second


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 27, 2006)

currently at core clock 525 ; memory speed 540 @ idle 55-57degrees? load it hit 80?


----------



## AlphaBeta (Nov 27, 2006)

clock it down - start from 500/500

or buy a http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/90539/zalman-vf900cu.html for a x850 pro


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 27, 2006)

What about the Thermaltake Extreme Giant 3 VGA for $50 Australian, i think thats better then the one you gave me


----------



## AlphaBeta (Nov 27, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> What about the Thermaltake Extreme Giant 3 VGA for $50 Australian, i think thats better then the one you gave me



up to you - the zalman is easy to clean and doesnt trap dust which helps keep it cool - its what all clockers use and is easy to fit and has proven results - and its quite and cheap. also leaves some space in your PC case - that giganto thing looks massive


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 27, 2006)

lol, but what you reckon in the end will give me the lowest temperature because thats what i want and need at the moment


----------



## dolf (Nov 27, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> LOL , sorry i dont get what you ment



OK once again:
You can flash your card with X850XT PE BIOS but if it can't work at 540/590MHz or it artifacts what you are doing?

The right way is to test (with ATI Tool the max. core/memory). When you find them to test (intensively) for artifacts and graphical corruptions (real game world). If you discover that your card is stable for long time (min. 1 hour) at 530/570MHz but artifacts at 535/575MHz it means that the max default clocks are 530/570MHz. Which BIOS has closer default clocks - it is X850XT (520/540MHz). It also means that you haven't flash that card with X850XT PE BIOS or in order to do that you need better cooling (I will recommend ATI Silencer 5 rev.2) and probably some voltmods. I hope that this time the explanation was clear  .


----------



## AlphaBeta (Nov 27, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> lol, but what you reckon in the end will give me the lowest temperature because thats what i want and need at the moment




Dunno - hard to say - Depends on how much air your PC case allows into its airflow - how hot the country is that you live in - summer time will give much heat stress

Im going Zalman cus its compatible with many cards. You can use it with cards you cant even afford yet


----------



## lil_striker90 (Nov 28, 2006)

sweet thanks for the help guys


----------



## BstnRich (Nov 29, 2006)

*Didn't get 16 Pipelines*

Hey I just flashed my X850pro agp to XTPE and it is picked up as one but yet on ATITool it says i have 12 active pipelines....my card is ATI RADEON and it has the vivo so I dont get why it didn't unlock. Anyone know....thanks.


----------



## BstnRich (Nov 29, 2006)

Okay, So my card was running at a high temp (80-100C) with XTPE. So I flashed it to XT. It still says I only have 12 active pipelines in ATITools....What's up? If I'm leaving out any important info please tell me. I'm new to this. THanks


----------



## dolf (Nov 29, 2006)

BstnRich said:


> Okay, So my card was running at a high temp (80-100C) with XTPE. So I flashed it to XT. It still says I only have 12 active pipelines in ATITools....What's up? If I'm leaving out any important info please tell me. I'm new to this. THanks



Have you ever heard about the fuses?
NO - then read here and post the values in that thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367


----------



## nutrapuppy (Nov 30, 2006)

*NEW 850 PRO Bad card?*

I had to flash my bios twice. The first time I got gibberish in the ATITOOL before and afterward. Then I did it again and it works. 16 pipes on x850 PRO. Testing with XT when I get the new fan installed.


----------



## BLADE_JAMES (Nov 30, 2006)

catalyst version       5.5+
device id              4b4b
chip type              r481
memory size            256mb
memory bus width       256 bit
active pipelines       12
default gpu clock      500.00 mhz
default mem clock      500.00 mhz
config_die_fuses       0xffff7fff
config_substrate_fuses 0xffffff9e
config_rom_fuses       0x861
gb_pipe_select         0x227a4

Can my card be unlocked? ATI Radeon x850pro VIVO


----------



## TUngsten (Nov 30, 2006)

I believe so

Use Dolf's CD-flashing utility, it's as easy as pie so long as you can get into your BIOS and set it to boot from the CD


----------



## dolf (Nov 30, 2006)

BLADE_JAMES said:


> catalyst version       5.5+
> device id              4b4b
> chip type              r481
> memory size            256mb
> ...



I answer about that card but once again NO more pipes for you  .


----------



## AlphaBeta (Nov 30, 2006)

BLADE_JAMES said:


> catalyst version       5.5+
> 
> config_die_fuses       0xffff7fff
> config_substrate_fuses 0xffffff9e
> ...



config_die_fuses       *0xffffffff*

Usually unlockable pipes have this fuse i believe - Dolf will slap me and put me straight in his next post if i am wrong

If it has a number in the 4th last digit like 0xffff*7*fff i dont think it can be done


----------



## lil_striker90 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey guys i just bought and successfully installed a zalman vf-900 gpu cooler, can i now flash it to x850 xt bios or what? and in ati tool how the hell do i save my overclock settings becuase as soon as i restart it goes back to the default clocks, i no you have to save it in ur profile but how the hell do you make one i cant seem to be able to save or make a profile anyone????


Cheers Mike


----------



## dolf (Dec 4, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> hey guys i just bought and successfully installed a zalman vf-900 gpu cooler, can i now flash it to x850 xt bios or what? and in ati tool how the hell do i save my overclock settings becuase as soon as i restart it goes back to the default clocks, i no you have to save it in ur profile but how the hell do you make one i cant seem to be able to save or make a profile anyone????
> 
> 
> Cheers Mike



Reinstall ATITool and flash the X850XT BIOS.


----------



## Skitzoid (Dec 4, 2006)

I never heard of doing that.
why isnt it fast enough?


----------



## Skitzoid (Dec 4, 2006)

save the bios using att and reflash using a xtpe bios. dont forget to use( -newbios) when ur flashing to xtpe. or ull have a 850 pro with 12 pipes and xtpe speeds.


----------



## lil_striker90 (Dec 4, 2006)

do i neeed to save my bios or what?


----------



## lil_striker90 (Dec 4, 2006)

and can i please have the link in order to flash to x850 xt?


----------



## lil_striker90 (Dec 5, 2006)

guys i flashed it to x850 xt... as soon as the choices come up  i hit 2 and its says complete i restart my computer and nothing has happend i still got normal clocks and same bios????? any help cheers!


----------



## dolf (Dec 5, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> guys i flashed it to x850 xt... as soon as the choices come up  i hit 2 and its says complete i restart my computer and nothing has happend i still got normal clocks and same bios????? any help cheers!



What about the drivers re-install after the flas? Did you reinstall them  ?


----------



## lil_striker90 (Dec 5, 2006)

nope i havnt i will though, does it really make a difference if i havnt:S? thank u very much for ur help dolf ! absolute champion!


----------



## dolf (Dec 5, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> nope i havnt i will though, does it really make a difference if i havnt:S? thank u very much for ur help dolf ! absolute champion!



If you flash X850PRO 16 pipes to X850XT it should be indicated with "new hardware found" message and of course new drivers will be needed (you now have completely new and different hardware  ).


----------



## lil_striker90 (Dec 6, 2006)

but that new hardware message hasnt even come up, im obviosly doing something rong when flashing it, i run the utility from my cd (burnt image) then i hit 2 the n some writing comes up and says compelete i restart but nothing???


----------



## dolf (Dec 6, 2006)

lil_striker90 said:


> but that new hardware message hasnt even come up, im obviosly doing something rong when flashing it, i run the utility from my cd (burnt image) then i hit 2 the n some writing comes up and says compelete i restart but nothing???



Even that try to reinstall the drivers. I found mistake in the flash utility but it concerns the 4-th option "rollback to original". I will fix it and will replace the file for download.


----------



## lil_striker90 (Dec 6, 2006)

hmmm :S


----------



## dmull305 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Unlock extra pipelines?? Need Assistance.*

Hello,

I hope all is well.  Can you please tell me if my ATI x850 pro card can be unlocked?  I'm new to this forum and your assistance would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.

CAT version 5.5+
Device 4B4B
Chip type R481
Memory Size 256MB
Memory Bus Width 256 bit
Default GPU Clock 500mhz
Default Mem Clock 500mhz
Active pipelines 12
Config_DIE_FUSES 0XFFFFFFFF
Config_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFFF9F
Config_ROM_FUSES 0X861
GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x2724


----------



## dolf (Dec 7, 2006)

dmull305 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope all is well.  Can you please tell me if my ATI x850 pro card can be unlocked?  I'm new to this forum and your assistance would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.
> 
> ...



Fortunately your card can be unlocked to 16 pipes  . My advice is to start with flashing to X850PRO 16 pipes or X850XT. After unlocking to 16 pipes use ATITool to test the max. core/memory (check the option "Use old /more compatible?/ scanning method).

After finding the max. core / memory you have to decide to stay with X850XT or go further to X850XT PE.

Use my automated flash utility for X850PRO VIVO AGP on bootable CD image to flash your card but before to start read the "Flash Instructions" file.

Download from here: http://www.savefile.com/projects/738578

Don't forget to re-install the drivers after every flash with the utility.


----------



## dmull305 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Unlocking Extra Pipes...Worked Like a Champ!!!*

Thanks for everything!!!  I flashed the card and reinstalled my driver.  Used the 16 pipe bios for starters.  You rule DOLF!!!

This is what I have now:

CAT version 5.5+
Device 4B4B
Chip type R481
Memory Size 256MB
Memory Bus Width 256 bit
Default GPU Clock 500mhz
Default Mem Clock 500mhz
Active pipelines 16
Config_DIE_FUSES 0XFFFFFFFF
Config_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFFF9F
Config_ROM_FUSES 0X860
GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x3FE4


----------



## elpollo (Dec 19, 2006)

*Can be Unlocked?*

Hello, my name is rodrigo, i'm from argentina, sorry for my limited english, this is an awesome forum, i have learned a lot here, my question is if my BBA Ati radeon X850 pro can be unlocked, here is a screenshot of the atitool:

i hope yo can help me, and thanks for all your posts to everyone!
Goodbye.

ELPOLLO


----------



## dolf (Dec 19, 2006)

elpollo said:


> Hello, my name is rodrigo, i'm from argentina, sorry for my limited english, this is an awesome forum, i have learned a lot here, my question is if my BBA Ati radeon X850 pro can be unlocked, here is a screenshot of the atitool:
> 
> i hope yo can help me, and thanks for all your posts to everyone!
> Goodbye.
> ...



Rodrigo unfortunately your card can't be unlocked to 16 pipes. The unlocking is alredy tried but the result is again 12 pipes. Sorry to tell you that. You can't unlock but you have to overclock. If the memory is 1.6ns you can try 540-570MHz core and 560-590MHz memory or more  .


----------



## Tommithy (Dec 21, 2006)

Dolf, question for you..  

Are there any advantages to running the 850XT or 850XT PE bios?  

I have an 850 pro that has already been unlocked to 16 pipes and is currently running the 850 pro bios.  I do not use the stock ATI cooler, I have a Zalman VF900 on the card.  The card runs stable at 565 core / 600 mem right now using ATITools to overclock.  My core temp sits at 68-69 at those speeds.

Thanks!


----------



## dolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Tommithy said:


> Dolf, question for you..
> 
> Are there any advantages to running the 850XT or 850XT PE bios?
> 
> ...



Just try X850XT or X850XT PE BIOS (the "advantage" is the Overdrive tab) and "better" name  . But it could be also other that just name. Compare the results in some tests with PRO BIOS and XT or XT PE speeds with XT or XT PE BIOS and you will answer yourself to that question.


----------



## Tommithy (Dec 21, 2006)

dolf said:


> Just try X850XT or X850XT PE BIOS (the "advantage" is the Overdrive tab) and "better" name  . But it could be also other that just name. Compare the results in some tests with PRO BIOS and XT or XT PE speeds with XT or XT PE BIOS and you will answer yourself to that question.



Ahh..  So it sounds like the only difference for me then might be some better memory timings available in the XT or XT PE Bios as I use ATI Tools to overclock, etc so I have no real need for the Overdrive Tab.  

Thanks!!


----------



## alracer (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi!
I bought recently a new X850 Pro AGP! I saw the posts here and I said to myself cool! Can now have A XT So I did what is on the guide. I started with the Pro 16 pipe. Not a big gain on performance but hotter. Did not touch the overclock and was running at around 68 c
The main change was more about small freeze during GTR2. I overclocked almost at the XT rate= 519/537 but was going around 75c with no better result on the freeze thing. So I decided to try the XT bios being aware of the possibility of the stopping of the fan. I looked on the net for the ATI silencer mentionned in the guide but never find it. So I install it just to see if it is better. But didn't had the chance to have time because yes the fan was not running and the temp went up very fast until 78c before I stopped. I rolled back to X850 Pro R481 12 pipe. Couldn't be in windows very long because the system freezed and went off (no display) So I went back to 16 pipe but when I boot the first time, the screen freeze with small flashing spark in a small square in top left corner and I have to reboot and after stable but still have the small freeze in game. The bad thing is that I didn't save the original bios before updating So, Is it e memory timing prob? Where can I find a guide to tune all settings available with ATI tool? Where can I find the original bios? Do you think that I damaged the card? 
Help please


----------



## stevorob (Dec 31, 2006)

Should be able to find the original bios in the bios collection here on TPU.


----------



## alracer (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks!
There are two available? Samsung 2 and Samsung 1.6 How can I know what type of CPU I have. I have the R481.
And what about mem timing setting?
What is the ATI Silencer? Is it a cooler type?


----------



## Tommithy (Jan 2, 2007)

alracer said:


> Thanks!
> There are two available? Samsung 2 and Samsung 1.6 How can I know what type of CPU I have. I have the R481.
> And what about mem timing setting?
> What is the ATI Silencer? Is it a cooler type?



Look at your memory chips on your video card.  If the last numbers are 16 you have 1.6, if 20 you have 2.0 (I'm pretty sure that's what you need to look for.)  

As for opening up the pipes the first thing I see is that you are running WAAAAYYYY hot.   I would endeavour to keep the temps below 65c.  You need a new GPU cooler.  The ATI Silencer has been discontinued so your next best bet would be the Zalman VF900-CU.  That's what I'm running.  It comes with the GPU cooler and 8 heatsinks for your memory.  Get some Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste and install that puppy.  It plugs directly into a 12 volt plug in your computer so you don't need to worry about changing bios and loosing your fan control.  It is very quiet even running full tilt.


----------



## alracer (Jan 3, 2007)

Tommithy said:


> Look at your memory chips on your video card.  If the last numbers are 16 you have 1.6, if 20 you have 2.0 (I'm pretty sure that's what you need to look for.)
> 
> As for opening up the pipes the first thing I see is that you are running WAAAAYYYY hot.   I would endeavour to keep the temps below 65c.  You need a new GPU cooler.  The ATI Silencer has been discontinued so your next best bet would be the Zalman VF900-CU.  That's what I'm running.  It comes with the GPU cooler and 8 heatsinks for your memory.  Get some Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste and install that puppy.  It plugs directly into a 12 volt plug in your computer so you don't need to worry about changing bios and loosing your fan control.  It is very quiet even running full tilt.



COOL 
I have 4 chips that have # Samsung 549 - K4J553230F-GC20. I assume that I have the 2.0?
Do you have an alternative for the Zalman in case I cannot find that one here?
What is the "Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste"?
I talked with ATI tech today and they gave me the original BIOS # of my card = 
#113A47503103 but they couldn't find it to send me. Is this number tell you something?

Thank you very much for your help!!! Very appreciate 

I wish you a very Happy New Year 2007!


----------



## Tommithy (Jan 3, 2007)

alracer said:


> COOL
> I have 4 chips that have # Samsung 549 - K4J553230F-GC20. I assume that I have the 2.0?
> Do you have an alternative for the Zalman in case I cannot find that one here?
> What is the "Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste"?
> ...



Yeah, you have 2.0 memory.

Newegg is where I buy my stuff from.

VF900 cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835118001

VF700 if you don't want to spend as much for the above cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835118117

Arctic Silver thermal compound
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835100007

Google is your friend.  You can look up everything I posted in there and find a wealth of information.  

Don't know anything about that number that ATI gave you.


----------



## alracer (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey I found the Zalman here in store!
There is a compound included in the box. It's not good enough? Do I need the Arctic Silver thermal compound or the one included with the Zalman is ok?


----------



## Tommithy (Jan 4, 2007)

alracer said:


> Hey I found the Zalman here in store!
> There is a compound included in the box. It's not good enough? Do I need the Arctic Silver thermal compound or the one included with the Zalman is ok?



The one included is ok but if you can find the arctic silver that is even better.  Make sure that if you do get the arctic silver to follow the directions.  just a small dot about 1/4 the size of a bb on a gpu (1/2 the size of a bb on a cpu) is all it takes.


----------



## alracer (Jan 7, 2007)

Tommithy said:


> The one included is ok but if you can find the arctic silver that is even better.  Make sure that if you do get the arctic silver to follow the directions.  just a small dot about 1/4 the size of a bb on a gpu (1/2 the size of a bb on a cpu) is all it takes.



Hey hey hey!!! Everything is running smooth. I have the XT Platinum install and I'm running 
Core= 537.85 and Mem= 586.64 with the temp 29c idle and 47c max. with my new Zalman on, with the standard paste included.

Thanks to everyone for your help  Real Pro's


----------

